# x-series berlin



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

just wonder if basscat won it with little over 12lbs, or not i only got 3 keepers for just under 5lbs,not a good day for me


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is the link for results
http://www.thex-series.com/tournamentresults/2011-X-Series/2011-BerlinLakeOH-051511-ALL.php

Mark


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok i thought hoop had it well done hooper man was the weights down what a bad day that lake alwise does some thing on tournament day high low water well mabey next time i will find some good bitters,how did you far ranger i was 27th 3fish 4.78.bah humbug


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

man thats my lake you should of called:C


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

so your saying you could have put me on a 13lbs,of fish there in them high water cond, i got lots of good spots but the lake and the fish were both screwed up even the best stick in ohio dident do good i ran the boat and boxed 3 keepers so im ok with that but if you want to meet there some time im, me will go love to learn new spots and so you some spots just a bad day cold rainny not fun at all markfish


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

markfish said:


> so your saying you could have put me on a 13lbs,of fish there in them high water cond, i got lots of good spots but the lake and the fish were both screwed up even the best stick in ohio dident do good i ran the boat and boxed 3 keepers so im ok with that but if you want to meet there some time im, me will go love to learn new spots and so you some spots just a bad day cold rainny not fun at all markfish


i have fished that lake for 40 years i think i know a thing or 2 about it ..thos are the best days the crapper the better .. i am not fishing any tourments this year because my wife is going back to school ..and i have to be a dad


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

have you fished this series if so then i will know you i have fished it from day one and all portage open for 18 years


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

markfish said:


> have you fished this series if so then i will know you i have fished it from day one and all portage open for 18 years


yes i fish it a time or two and i fish the wed night at portage


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I fished berlin hard the past two days and i pnlu managed a few the fish are mia


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well idident win but i know when its up get in the woods to fish them and i do mean in the woods,


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

i was pitching trees all day only had a few theres gotta be something else better going on somewhere on that lake


----------

